# Dropping out of highschool



## 18426 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm kendra. I'm 17. I dropped out of highschool, due to my IBS & Anxiety. I would miss a ridiculous amount of days, because I would feel so awful in the morning. My stomach would constantly hurt. I'd be sitting in homeroom, thinking, "OH GOD, I need to find a bathroom." and by the time I got to the bathroom, i'd feel worse. and then just end up walking out of school. Get written up, get detention. not go to that. and, here I am. I'm going to get my g.e.d come this september, and i'm just worried the anxiety is going to be just as worse as it was when I was IN highschool. Right now, I just work at burgerking. and yes, my stomach does still act up, but im close with most of the people at work, so they know I have stomach problems (thats just what I say to avoid in depth convos, haha. Or "i feel sick") and they know what's up.My main question is, have any of you dropped out? and if so, what do you intend to do now? Work jobs? get your ged? things like that. I would also like to make some friends on here, It's easier to talk with people who understand where i'm coming from, rather than people who dont get what i'm going through with IBS-D.So, if you have AIM, or anything like that. my s/n is HerlastdayaliveHope to hear from everybody


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

I had very much the same problem when I started college. My IBS first reared its ugly head around June 2004. I was 16 and taking my GCSE (end of compulsory education) exams. Obviously like most people I was quite stressed while doing them and I started to have ocasional attacks of Diahorrea. I was also wrongly perscribed some very strong antibiotics which didn't help. This I managed to remedy using OTC Loperamide (Immodium) athlough my family thought I was making it up for attention. Then in the months that followed I had a complete family breakdown at home. Despite doses of up to 32mg of loperamide a day on perscription; my bowels completly went haywire despite diet control. Around Dec/Jan 04/05 I was admitted into hospital three times for emergency rehydration etc. From may 05 onwards I was under so much abuse at home that I was given a bed in the long term unit at hospital under "social reasons." My IBS had been formally diagnosed by this time but the hosptial staff could do little to improve things. Even in Britain its difficult to get social housing and it cost Â£42,000 in NHS money to keep me from being homeless while social services dithered about trying to get out of their housing responsibility. I had to threaten to take them to court in the end.By now I have lost two years of college thanks to IBS. Only now am I close enough to go back in September. Fortunatly the welfare benefits avaliable in the UK means I can live acceptably. Even if I was well enough to work I would miss out on the chance of getting somewhere in life.You have to fight for the provisions in the UK but at least they exist. I can understand how difficult it can be in the USA. Especially for people who can't afford/get good health insurance.If you struggle with IBS-D then a combined treatment of Lomotil and Amitryptline can be very useful. Zofran is a wonder drug until Cilansetron is lisenced but its hard to get a doctor to perscribe it as its liscensed as anti-nausea drug.If its IBS-C or sometimes IBS-A then Tegesrod (Zelnorm) is fully lisenced in the USA. You might want to try getting your meds for canadian suppliers if you don't have comprehensive insurance.Good Luck.Mr Colt.".45 all the way"


----------



## 17733 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi, I dropped out at 17 due to severe anxiety and got my GED. But my IBS-C didn't actually start until after I graduated from college. I have gone back to pursue a higher degree with IBS in full force. It was kind of hard at first, but because college is so much different from high school, you can step out if you need to. I go to class even if I don't feel well then if I need to, I'll leave to find a restroom. A lot of times my stomach hurts just because I'm nervous or scared that I'll get sick at school. But usually once I'm in class and involved in work, I'll forget all about my stomach. It will take a little time and hard work, but you can go far. Good luck.I forgot to add-I wouldn't worry about the actual test taking process for your GED. It is a timed test, but if you did fairly well in high school, it'll take you no more than an hour for each section and you take the sections at different times. Just go in and keep focused and you'll be out of there in no time.


----------



## moondude78 (Aug 1, 2006)

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I too dropped out of high school at 17. It was the only way I could find to relieve the stress. The teacherrs/administrators were very unsympathetic and required a doctor's note every semester to keep me from being expelled.My advice is to get your GED (it's an easy test, don't worry), and get on with your life, such as it is. For me things got MUCH better after high school. Just the fact that you can use the restroom when you need to without anyone's permission is a great stress reliever.Hang in there. The best days are in front of you!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Why don't you try going back to school get a doctor involved. Maybe you could work out something with them like come in later in day when you're feeling better. I dont think it's a wise choice to drop out of school. Believe it or not the real world really does look to see if you went to high school when you go for a job. GEDs are not as good as a diploma. My brother just graduated from high school, he was just a loser who didn't want to go to school he got in some minor trouble with the law and the lawyer actually told my parents who were considering letting him get his GED not to let him get the GED make him get the a real diploma. The lawyer told my parents GEDs these days are worthless....government jobs like the Postal Service and even joining the Army wont take you if you got your GED. Me like everyone else knows what it's like. I was in the nurses office probably 3 mornings out of school week. I was always sick but tough it out and now I have a BA and now I'm in grad school for teaching. IBS sucks but it's not the end of the world how would you deal if you had something like cancer?


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

i dropped out of school before my ibs started because i got into a diploma course i wanted to do but since my ibs started ive missed alot of classes in this course and im going to have to redo subjects next year. it sucks because i was doing really well


----------

